# Educational fun with my 4y/o nephew



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I would appreciate any advice.

My nephew is sharp as a tack and picks up on things very quickly. I see so much potential in him and I want to help and have fun with him but I barely know where to start.

Playing with earth batteries and circuits myself I toy with teaching him about that; but well a 4 year old playing with electricity may not be a safe idea.


----------

